

Getting Serious with JavaScript - jbranchaud
http://joshbranchaud.wordpress.com/2012/12/08/getting-serious-with-javascript/

======
chrishenn
I would add RequireJS to the list. Being able to think in terms of modules
while developing a large application is extremely helpful, and explicitly
defining dependencies is great when it comes time to build/concat the project.

Mocha is another alternative for testing. It's very flexible and with a little
bit of work can be run from the shell (using phantomjs).

